# 12 kg memory cards what's a fair price



## archeonist (Jun 17, 2016)

Can somebody tell me what is a fair price for 12 kg ram? I'm talking about whole cards.


----------



## kazamir (Jun 17, 2016)

I buy for 8.00 a lb. and sell for 14.00 .
I am considering shredding whole memory cards (20 lbs) and process a trial batch in a cement mixer with eco-goldex reagent.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 17, 2016)

13.50 to 14.00 is about the average today. Nice lot.


----------



## archeonist (Jun 17, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> 13.50 to 14.00 is about the average today. Nice lot.



Kazamir and silverdaddie1, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 17, 2016)

kazamir said:


> I buy for 8.00 a lb. and sell for 14.00 .
> I am considering shredding whole memory cards (20 lbs) and process a trial batch in a cement mixer with eco-goldex reagent.



I would use it for plating only. That mean fingers and body of a ram stick. Not on IC. Point is that it attack gold plating and while that will be done it will not dissolve bonding wires, not for a while anyway. And all that time needed to dissolve bonding wires it will be attacking other metals presented. 
I know this as one batch of mixed fingers got green from leach dissolving copper, nickel and tin while some of gold was still not dissolved. I would use as uniformed samples as possible which is hard if you throw mixed IC in a equation. They are zillion of types with all kind of type and shape of metal inside. 

I would process IC by old way. 
Eco-goldex seems (at least to me) to be the answer (if working as advertised) for recovery of plated gold.


----------



## Luis (Jun 17, 2016)

As I see Eco-goldex will be the perfect substitute for the sulfuric cell. safer and cheaper. by the way to dissolve the gold bonding wires from the chips. without nitric present. muriatic and Clorox will do the job? I am looking for cheap and safer ways to later refine at home. just trying to get the most with the small inversion (efficiency) unhurried.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 17, 2016)

Better if you try to use poorman's AR. I do not think HCl/chlorine will be good choice for bonding wires.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 17, 2016)

I would bet the Eco-Goldex won't dissolve the gold/silicon braze under the chip, which could be a large portion of the gold in the packages. Neither cyanide/oxidizer or the sulfuric stripper will dissolve it.


----------



## kazamir (Jun 17, 2016)

kazamir wrote:
I buy for 8.00 a lb. and sell for 14.00 .
I am considering shredding whole memory cards (20 lbs) and process a trial batch in a cement mixer with eco-goldex reagent

I guess I will hold off on my trial batch. The idea was to run the fairly fine shredded cards for an hour in the naturally aerated cement mixer... with an extra splash of peroxide and more than adequate PH level and than compare they yield with standard methods.

Anyhow I apologize for drifting away from the original topic.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 17, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> I would bet the Eco-Goldex won't dissolve the gold/silicon braze under the chip, which could be a large portion of the gold in the packages. Neither cyanide/oxidizer or the sulfuric stripper will dissolve it.




Yes, that is what I meant. That is why I recommended not to run IC from RAM in it. As far as I can say it works on plated material. Even that they promote it for gold mining and should be working on ore. Perhaps extended leach may work but who knows how long does one need to leach material...
I would recommend to make identical batches - that mean do not mix material, use same type. Some things may deplate sooner and while you will wait for other stuff to do the same they will start dissolving underlay-ed metal and complicating recovery.


----------



## archeonist (Jun 18, 2016)

Now this is interesting, I never heard about Eco-goldex. So this is a cheap and safe substitute for the sulphuric cell? If so than this is great news, the sulphuric cell is one of the most dangerous methods I worked with so far.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 19, 2016)

archeonist said:


> Now this is interesting, I never heard about Eco-goldex. So this is a cheap and safe substitute for the sulphuric cell? If so than this is great news, the sulphuric cell is one of the most dangerous methods I worked with so far.




I never heard of Eco-Goldex before this thread. Just watched this amateurish low-quality video, it doesn't say how specifically one would then recover the gold from solution? It may be as simple as adding SMB, but who knows at this point? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL1cskcYbvw

Their website says the company is located in Canada. The product itself looks pretty crude, off-white colored chunks and granules with visible dirt and gunk in it (now I know why the video said don't worry about the granules that don't dissolve). Does anyone have an idea what this compound might be, or what the chemical reaction is? Guess I'll check out their forum and see what more I can learn about it's use.


Macfixer01


----------



## archeonist (Jun 19, 2016)

macfixer01 said:


> archeonist said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is interesting, I never heard about Eco-goldex. So this is a cheap and safe substitute for the sulphuric cell? If so than this is great news, the sulphuric cell is one of the most dangerous methods I worked with so far.
> ...



Yes very amateuristic is also my conclusion. It also distubs me that at 3.32, he puts his finger in the solution to show the solution is harmless. We never put in our fingers in any solution! I just can't stand watching that, grrr... :evil:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 19, 2016)

Pat (patnor1011) has an excellent thread going about it in Eco-goldex.

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 19, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Pat (patnor1011) has an excellent thread going about it in Eco-goldex.
> 
> Dave



As we know and tirelessly repeat "Everything is on forum just use search function :mrgreen: ...."
LOL forum is getting too big.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 19, 2016)

archeonist said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > archeonist said:
> ...




Their forum is pretty sparse. I browsed it a bit but didn't learn much. Apparently it's a mixture of 7 different chemicals (according to the list in the MSDS) that are then fused together at between 650-850 degrees? This probably explains the dirty and inconsistent appearance. It seems to be at the heart of it a type of cyanide leach, although they say themselves it's operation isn't fully understood. It apparently requires careful control of the solution PH or can generate sulfur trioxide gas. They refer to having to use titration to determine and maintain leach concentration. Also as far as getting the gold out of the pregnant solution I only saw a vague reference to using activated carbon or an ion exchange resin. There are too many unanswered questions, I'd rather not be the canary in the mine. For now I don't mind the sulfuric cell, it's pretty much like magic to me.

As far as the "low toxic" goldex leach, this forum post purports to explain how it works: http://eco-friendly-gold-leaching.com/index.php?topic=2.0


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 19, 2016)

That titration is essential to big mining operation where they have huge leach ponds. Nothing to worry about if you do use small 1-2l batches you will see pretty quick if leach is working or not. Did you check my thread Dave mentioned earlier? Lets move eco-goldex discussion there to not to derail this one.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 19, 2016)

i buy ram for:
gold fingered ram = $5.00 per pound (sell for $14.50 a pound)
rambus or ram with heatsink = $2.50 a pound (sell for $12.00 a pound) if heatsink is copper i remove it.
tin fingered ram = $2.00 a pound (sell for $9.50 a pound)

for me its better to resell whole


----------

